# Ashlee Simpson's Plastic Surgery



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

I caught TRL for the first time in a couple months and Ashlee Simpson had the #1 video. Whats more shocking than that is that she looked quite different. Turns out she has had some plastic surgery. She had a nose job for sure and possible work on her chin and lips. What do my fellow p-furians think of the surgery? Does she look better befor or after?

Some before/after pics:
View attachment 113631

View attachment 113630

View attachment 113632


A before pic:
View attachment 113633


Some after pics:
View attachment 113634

View attachment 113635

View attachment 113636


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

alot better


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

shes hot... not as hot as her sis tho imo...


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

she is cute looking.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

shes hott.


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

TheGame said:


> shes hot... not as hot as her sis tho imo...


I think she now has a better face than Jessica but Jessica has a better body. Playboy offered Ashlee $4 million to pose but she turned it down.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

she looks better without that camel nose


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Wow, she looks totally different!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

why the need for surgery at her age ?


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

alan said:


> why the need for surgery at her age ?


Only going to get worse...might as well fix it while she has the money and is young and preserve what is left of her "career"


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

yeh maybe.......but she is a right fat cow aint she


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Thank god! I got tired of that damn nose hitting my belly button.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

apparently not


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2006)

Wait, she makes millions writing an album of wanting to be different from her sister, then spends those same millions becoming a clone of her.

Hmm.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

she looks younger/cuter before.


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

She's got a "joker" chin going....wierd......


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Better after. I've got the same jewish looking nose with the bump at the top that she and howard stern both had before their surgeries and I have always wanted slight rhinoplasty as well. It looks like I got hit in the face when I was younger and never had my nose fixed.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

I liked her better before, her nose gave her character now she looks like just another Hollywood clone.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

better, i wouldnt have even known it was her. not only did she change her nose but she changed her look in general got rid of the black emo hair and she looks more sophisicated now


----------



## b-unit34 (Apr 1, 2005)

worse but still hot


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

Yeah she looks better. amazing what money and science can do!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> better, i wouldnt have even known it was her. not only did she change her nose but she changed her look in general got rid of the black emo hair and she looks more sophisicated now


Yeah, it's crazy! If she was walking down the street, and somebody said it was Ashlee Simpson, I would never believe them, before I saw these pictures. I'm surprised her change isn't all over the news!
~Taylor~


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Much better. She looks amazing now in my opinion. Possibly as good as her sister.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Is it me or does she look like MOLLY SIMS


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

ESPMike said:


> Much better. She looks amazing now in my opinion. Possibly as good as her sister.


hey now lets not get carried away!


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Better, but damn did she jsut rbing a pic of her sis to the doctor and say, "I wanna look like that!"


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

Drastic improvement, especialy the profile of her nose.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Mattones said:


> Is it me or does she look like MOLLY SIMS


kinda but molly sims is a lot hotter


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

she's just like hilary duff now.

she looks cute but HEY YOU'RE 20
what are you gonna do at 45??


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

How shallow and wasteful must someone be to have plastic surgery and not need it?


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Thank god! I got tired of that damn nose hitting my belly button.


Your a funny guy crosshair how is going between you two anyways? lol


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

better


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

she loks better but mostly becaue she looked terrible with dark hair, she just doesnt look right with dark hair..


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

alan said:


> why the need for surgery at her age ?


Seconding that. I think it looks really... weird.


----------



## Lawfficer (Feb 4, 2006)

Better


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

much better, I wonder if her sis did the same...


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

dynasty691 said:


> Thank god! I got tired of that damn nose hitting my belly button.


Your a funny guy crosshair how is going between you two anyways? lol
[/quote]

Not bad you know? She's always complaining an sh*t so I told her it's a give and take realtionship, you GIVE head and I TAKE it


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

yummy.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

She was ugly before, now she's trying to look like her sister, which is something she wont ever accomplish.

Jessica is hot, she is not, period.


----------



## smallmouth (Jun 22, 2003)

Shes still a hack and a moron why do people buy her crap. Society paid for here surgery.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Ya she's hot now


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm surprised nobody here has photoshopped a map of Hawaii onto her nose yet...


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

jessica is still hotter......what a bummmer ash.....


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

CichlidAddict said:


> I'm surprised nobody here has photoshopped a map of Hawaii onto her nose yet...


Preferred the map of Africa









Jay


----------



## BLUEDIAMONDRHOM (Jul 19, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Wait, she makes millions writing an album of wanting to be different from her sister, then spends those same millions becoming a clone of her.
> 
> Hmm.


SHE STILL DOESNT LOOK ANYTHING LIKE HER SISTER


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Unless she got plastic surgery on her vocal chords, I still dont want to hear a word out of this wanna-be's trap.

But she does look better post-op.

Tom


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

Louie D said:


> why the need for surgery at her age ?


Only going to get worse...might as well fix it while she has the money and is young and preserve what is left of her "career"
[/quote]

What career, getting booed off at the superbowl and getting busted miming on saturday night live whilst performing a stupid irish jig style dance!!!!

Everyone must have seen those videos on the net somewhere.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Morpheus said:


> why the need for surgery at her age ?


Only going to get worse...might as well fix it while she has the money and is young and preserve what is left of her "career"
[/quote]

What career, getting booed off at the superbowl and getting busted miming on saturday night live whilst performing a stupid irish jig style dance!!!!

Everyone must have seen those videos on the net somewhere.
[/quote]

you mean this one









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUNeqx77B1k...shley%20simpson

and

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ziu_vWAdNsc...son%20superbowl










*caution* listening to such CRAP may cause loss of hearing (or want to lose your hearing)


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

HAHA^ ive seen that but not in its enitirety... she should have been a little sexier in that dance routine... noone wants to see a "ho-down"


----------

